# Painkillers



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

I'm really sorry to post this here. 

My gynae prescribed 50mg tramadol x 8 times a day, its the most grim painkiller I've ever had. 

I was on co-drydamol 10-500 before, I asked if they did a stronger dose of this instead as it worked ok, when I was in pain I was having to take 3 at a time to get any relief. My GP said 10-500 is the highest dose, I'm sure I've seen it as high as 30-500... 

Just wondered if I was going mad lol x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi MandyM,

GP is right there is only one strength of co-dydramol (10/500), I suspect you are thinking of the high strength co-codamol which is 30/500  These are stronger than the co-dydramol so might be worth a try? Tramadol is an effective painkiller but the side effects can be awful   and it doesn't suit everyone. Personally I'd get back to the GP to try something else 

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Thanks hun,

Bit gutted as its a really good painkiller, could just do with say 20-500 instead of 10-500.

Thanks again. 

xx


----------

